# Want it Burnin!!!???



## koolbluez (Mar 10, 2005)

This tutorial is based on a site brought into notice by Cheetah

This shows u how to make burnt text or images... or anythin ur mind can imagine.

1. Start with a new image file of required dimensions... say 600x400pixels, make a black background for better effect.

2. Using *text tool (T)* type in a fav word.. say KoolBluez.. better make it thick (strong & bold) with white lettering as shown
*img220.exs.cx/img220/2239/pic18js.gif

3. Place it 2/3rd below & 1/2 to the right, copy this layer & align to original layer, make original invisible and merge visible *(Ctrl+Shft+E)*

3. Default *Glowing edges* filter this merged layer and make copies of this, each in *screen mode *(except the last/background one)

4. *Distort->Wave *each of the glowed layers with different (randomized) distortions of *amplitude min=1 & max=20*. *Distort->Twirl* the layers to *30-50degrees *and merge all these layers. U get this
*img220.exs.cx/img220/3032/pic29ir.gif

5. *Hue/Saturate (Ctrl+U), *check "*colorize*", *hue=38, saturation=100* layer. Duplicate layer and "*multipy*" layer

6. "*Gaussian Blur*" both these layers @ 5.0pixels each, *Edit->Fade Gaussian blur*, select "*color burn*", *multiply* other layer (xcept the bkgrnd layer), make visible bkgrnd layer to get this
*img220.exs.cx/img220/6398/pic30ty.gif

7. *Image->Rotate Canvas->90degree CW*, *Filter->Stylize wind, from left* (Ctrl+F if required), both layers; *Image->Rotate Canvas->90degree CCW*

8. "*Gaussian Blur*" @ 5.0pixels, *Edit->Fade Gaussian blur*, select "*overlay*" top layer.

9. *Distort->Glass* with *frosted* texture, *distortion=1, smoothness=3*, both layers; "*multiply*" or "*overlay*" top layer to get a final
*img220.exs.cx/img220/9683/koolbluezhotnew3tl.jpg


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 10, 2005)

You can create a burning logo ..better looking ..just google this string.. "instant+logo+creation"

This is only for novice like me in photoshop.. Those who know ps have a better tut posted by m8 koolbluez ....

THIS POST IS NOT MEANT TO HURT/DIVERT THE TOPIC.


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 10, 2005)

who needs 2 *pay* when u can *play* 

no bad feelings either

*photos5.flickr.com/6346812_8c46686a73_m.jpg


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 10, 2005)

free they dont cost .. try the third or fourth link if iam not wrong....
you just type the name/string u get it burning for free...
take a look at *members.fortunecity.com/crackerz2k4/firelogo.gif
No fight either !! Peace


----------



## goobimama (Mar 11, 2005)

I love this fight!


----------



## h4xbox (Mar 11, 2005)

Not fight guyz just arguing.. i can prove my theory is rite for noobs ... refer the link
*www.gh-gold.co.uk/newgen.php
Click on flaming text and goto the page 
*www.flamingtext.com/
type string next to fire (already burning effect) wait for a minute to get yo custom banner/logo

@goobimama :  i think i have fought enough before using h4ck3r id !!


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 11, 2005)

Flamingtext.com is one hell of a GOOD site dude !


----------

